# MK5 Porsche BOXSTER Brakes GROUP BUY INTEREST



## thenorthface84 (Mar 11, 2009)

just wondering if there is any interest in getting a group buy on front porsche boxster (non s type) caliper kits?

kits would be from performance deisel engineering and include front stainless steel lines. they use the 312mm gti rotor (not included). list price is $280. if we get 10 people, we would be looking at $220 per kit.

http://performance-diesel.com/index....products_id=31

calipers can be sourced relatively cheaply (used) new ($380-$426). part numbers are 986.351.421.03 and 986.351.422.03
ebay as cheap as $100
dc automotive (lots in stock/porsche parts dealer) in nc $155 each
http://dcauto.gotdns.com/illustration/index/833038536
car-parts.com - salvage yard search $100+

pads and rebuild kits are relatively inexpensive as far as brembo/porsche brakes are concerned.

post back if you are interested or message me.

-I wasnt sure if group buys go in this section, but i figured it was pertinent to the mk5 platform. i would also like to post a DIY if i can get a GB going-


----------

